# Kauai Exchange



## since9496 (May 1, 2010)

I'm trying  to find a good exchange at Kauai right now... any info or stayed at Pono Kai before? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teepeeca (May 1, 2010)

Sent you an e-mail. Please answer.

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (May 1, 2010)

Here are the TUG Reviews for Pono Kai

Here are the Kauai TS ratings - Pono Kai is rated 15th out of 33.

Hawaii Timeshare Exchange www.htse.net is located on Kauai, and it's a good source for Kauai exchanges.  You can log in as a guest by putting 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.

Where are you looking for exchanges? (exchange company)  
What time frame?  
Do you have an on-going request in place?
Do you have a strong trader to trade with?


----------



## feistyangel (May 1, 2010)

*pono kai gets my vote. . .*

for lots of reasons:
-2 bedroom is an incredibly spacious 1250 sq. ft. 
-not highrise heaven, but low-rise delightful
-pools are small-ish, but more than adequate
-buildings are a tad dated, but interiors are wonderful
-love - the kitchen garden where you can snip herbs to liven up dinner
        - the koi pools where you can feed the fish
        - the bocce court, the 18-hole putting green
        - the tennis courts
        - well kept communal bbq's
        - very responsive staff!! 
        - the one block access to downtown kappaa 
but especially love the 7 mile waterfront, seaside walkway, bike-way, stroll-way right up to donkey beach. . .

oooh, that i were there right now!

~wendy


----------



## barndweller (May 2, 2010)

We are also fans of Pono Kai. Even the 1 bedrooms are roomy. We like the cental location that makes it easier to access both ends of the island. The grounds are well groomed and lend a tropical feel. It is definitely a good good choice for families. Our grandkids played for hours on the lawn and in the pool. It doesn't have that crowded atmosphere that we have found at Poipu resorts. You won't find all the fancy bells and whistles here but it is a very nice older resort.


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 2, 2010)

Another recommendation for the Pono Kai.  (disclosure-we own there) 
It's a great location and the resort is beautiful.  Beachfront plus a good pool facility.  Fun to feed the koi as well.  Tennis courts available.  Hope this helps.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## flexible (May 2, 2010)

Is there an easy way to delete posts?


----------



## aliikai2 (May 3, 2010)

*The Pono Kai is an older resort*

On 11 flat ocean front acres of land. The units are large, the buildings have elevators, and all units have some a/c. which can't be said by most of the Silver crown resorts on the island. 

Flexible enjoys the finer resorts and she is correct, the central location of the Pono Kai in Kapaa, near the stores and restaurants will require a car to go to Lihue or Costco, but I can't imaging being on Kauai with a car, too many great beaches and sights to see to do without.


 fwiw,

Greg


----------



## Stefa (May 3, 2010)

Is the pool at Pono Kai heated?   We have a request for either of the Marriotts for January 2011, but would be open to expanding our search since we already have tickets and so need very specific dates.  

How about the Westin?  Are the pools heated?   

Thanks


----------



## aliikai2 (May 3, 2010)

*Please don't stay at the Pono Kai*

If the Marriott or the Westin are your favorite resorts as you will not receive that type of 1st Tier experience at the little old PK.

 The PK is what Hawaii was before the Mega Brands came, nice, comfortable in a great location, but it isn't a Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, Hilton, type of resort, which is part of why we enjoy it so much. 

 No, the pool isn't heated, neither is the Marriott, very few pools in Hawaii are heated.


jmho, 

Greg



Stefa said:


> Is the pool at Pono Kai heated?   We have a request for either of the Marriotts for January 2011, but would be open to expanding our search since we already have tickets and so need very specific dates.
> 
> How about the Westin?  Are the pools heated?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Stefa (May 3, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> If the Marriott or the Westin are your favorite resorts as you will not receive that type of 1st Tier experience at the little old PK.
> 
> The PK is what Hawaii was before the Mega Brands came, nice, comfortable in a great location, but it isn't a Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, Hilton, type of resort, which is part of why we enjoy it so much.
> 
> ...




I was told that the pool at the Kauai Beach Club was heated.   And I don't have to stay at top-tier resorts.  (I enjoy backpacking.)  I only asked about the Westin because I thought they might have a heated pool and I have seen January weeks online before.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 3, 2010)

*OK thanks,*

I didn't wish to sound unkind, it is that if you read the reviews you can see where some folks stayed at the PK, that were expecting a 1st tier resort experience, and were less than flattering in their reviews, and while we love the PK for what and where it is, we don't want any confusion about our little old resort.

Greg



Stefa said:


> I was told that the pool at the Kauai Beach Club was heated.   And I don't have to stay at top-tier resorts.  (I enjoy backpacking.)  I only asked about the Westin because I thought they might have a heated pool and I have seen January weeks online before.


----------



## Holly (May 3, 2010)

I own at the Pono Kai also, and I love the luxury resorts.  However, there is just something about the PK that relaxes me.  I love the grounds, think Kapaa is a good "central" location, the hot tub is the best.  I have an oceanfront unit and it's hard to beat.

We are on Hawaii hiatus until my daughter gets a little older...she's 6 and it's just so far from the East Coast.  Too many places to go around here for now.


----------



## Stefa (May 3, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> I didn't wish to sound unkind, it is that if you read the reviews you can see where some folks stayed at the PK, that were expecting a 1st tier resort experience, and were less than flattering in their reviews, and while we love the PK for what and where it is, we don't want any confusion about our little old resort.
> 
> Greg



Thanks for clearing that up.  Pono Kai sounds perfect for us (other than the pool issue which we can live with).  The location and unit size would better fit our vacation needs.  I will add PK to our request.


----------



## barndweller (May 3, 2010)

Another thought...I'm not positive (since I've never stayed there) but I think the Marriott Beach Club is limited kitchens not full kitchens. I believe it was originally hotel rooms that have been converted to timeshare.

The Pono Kai is full, well equiped kitchens except for one building that is more like studio units with a seperate bedroom. I agree with Greg that you really need a car to fully enjoy all that Kauai has to offer. Even though we tend to spend a lot of time just relaxing on the lanai, we still do a bit of sight-seeing and hiking every time we go to Kauai. A shuttle to the grocery store is a nice perk but you still need a car to really see the island.


----------



## sailingman22 (May 4, 2010)

We also own at Pono Kai and feel  that its the best value on Kauai. We went swimmimg each day of our recent vacation in the ocean and the sand bottom was great for rehabbing a knee injury. The people you meet at the pool area are all extremely friendly and are usually repeat owners. Great ocean fishing is available by charter by walking over the bridge to the boat dock. A five minute walk.


----------



## wa.mama (May 4, 2010)

Pono Kai also has the wonderful new walking/bike path right in front of it, I think.  The path is a great way to walk to nearby beaches or to get exercise.  We like Kapaa due to it's central location to north or south side.

IMHO, the KBC pool is positively frigid.  My kids won't swim in there for more than a few minutes.  Maybe you're thinking of the Waiohai, which is warmer I think due to it's smaller and shallower size and dark interior.


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 4, 2010)

What a score. Thanks you so much for posting this thread. It's exactly what I'm looking for.

Jordan.


----------



## Bee (May 4, 2010)

Marriott's KBC pool use to be cold, however it is now heated and very comfortable. I know this for a fact, as I'm an owner and paid for the upgrade.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 5, 2010)

Is the Pono Kai usually available for exchange through HTSE?  Could a unit at the Imperial of Waikiki pull a unit at this resort?


----------



## since9496 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, you guys are the greatest! I took the exchange for Pono Kai, can't wait to be there.:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> Is the Pono Kai usually available for exchange through HTSE?  Could a unit at the Imperial of Waikiki pull a unit at this resort?



HTSE does not assign trading power to deposits.  Any unit of the same size will pull any unit in inventory.

To see what they have online (after requests have been filled) go to www.htse.net and put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.


----------



## nygiants11991 (May 6, 2010)

My DH & I are wanting to go to Kauai.  So for those of you that have stayed at both the Pono Kai and the Lawai, how do you feel they compare?


----------



## aliikai2 (May 6, 2010)

*We own both*

And it depends upon the unit/building at Lawai and the season. 

    We have enjoyed staying on the 3rd of 4th floor of the Alii building during Whale season.

     But the likelihood of and exchanger getting one of those suites is 0.

   For any other time we enjoy the Pono Kai. Larger grounds, seems less crowded. It is much quieter and all the units have some type of A/C where none of the Lawai ( except the BES suites) have a/c.

     Also the central location allows us to go either way and back within a couple of hours.
   If you are staying in Poipu and want to play at Hanalei bay or Tunnels, or KE'E beach, your are in for a long drive each way.

jmho,

Greg




nygiants11991 said:


> My DH & I are wanting to go to Kauai.  So for those of you that have stayed at both the Pono Kai and the Lawai, how do you feel they compare?


----------



## barndweller (May 6, 2010)

> So for those of you that have stayed at both the Pono Kai and the Lawai, how do you feel they compare?



We have stayed at both as exchangers. Lawai Beach resort is nice but getting any kind of a decent view is next to impossible. It seems more crowded there. It's a bit of a pain to schlep all your stuff from the parking garage to your room, too. I like the rooms better at Pono Kai and I like the grounds better, too. Like Greg, I think a central location on the island is an advantage for sight-seeing. Last time we went to Kauai we spent 3 weeks: the first at Lawai Beach Resort, the second at Pono Kai, and the 3rd at Hanalei Bay Resort. We like them all  but Pono Kai is our favorite.


----------

